# Muddin' for the Military 2013



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok guys and gals I have started a thread in the "mud pit" area for info about this ride/event. Heres what we have going on: 



*Thursday* 8am – Front gate opens 
 9am – T-shirt/Raffle ticket booth opens 
 7pm – VIP event starts (location to be determined and given to VIP attendees ONLY) 
 9pm – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth closes 

*Friday* 9am – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth opens 
 5pm Truck Mud Bog starts (Sponsored by Kaufman County Mud Bog) GUARANTEED PAYOUTS TBD 
 ** $10 entry for Spectators of Truck Bog FRIDAY ONLY ** Different wrist bands will be given and entry to Shady Pines side of park ONLY!! This will be STRICTLY enforced. 
 9pm – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth closes 

*Saturday* 9am – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth open 
 11am - *$$$* Race Registration Opens ($50 entry fee for Big Money Payout Race, $20 entry fee for regular races) **Register at the STARTING LINE of the race pit** 
 12pm - *$$$* Races Start (Sponsored by River Run ATV Park, Rock Powersports, MudStock) 2nd of 3 race series ($10K guarantee pay-out over 3 race series) 
 3pm – Silent Auction Starts under Pavillion 
 6pm – Silent Auction Closes – Winners must pay and pick up items **Credit Cards, Checks and Cash WILL BE accepted** 
 7:30pm – Live Entertainment by Taylor Heard (on the Highline Stage) 
 8:30pm – Live Auction (on Highline Stage) 
 9:30pm – The Lacs 
 11pm – *FIREWORKS DISPLAY ON HIGHLIN*E 
_*Raffle will take place during Live Entertainment on the Highline (MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN) *_
We look forward to seeing you all out at River Run ATV Park in Jacksonville Texas this year for Muddin' For The Military 2013. If you have not made reservations yet for your RV spot, you probably should, they are going fast.

Look us up on Facebook Muddin for the Military and on the web at www.muddinforthemilitary.com to get the latest and greatest info. 


Last and final question......who plans to attend this event?


----------

